

Recruiting Tech Talent in High School - petethomas
http://online.wsj.com/articles/recruiting-tech-talent-in-high-school-1412220618

======
xyclos
no need to start a whole program. STEMPremier[1] is already helping companies
(and colleges) do this at schools all over the country.
[1][http://stempremier.com](http://stempremier.com)

